# Willie tractor 265



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

This thing looks amazing. Also costs a boat load.. would be cool if there was such thing as a used one. A search turned up little to nothing


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a holder, or trackless


----------

